
Vultr adds support for BGP sessions and AnyCast to its cloud instances - api
https://www.vultr.com/news/Announce-IP-Space-on-the-Cloud-with-Vultr/
======
danellis
Taking your IP addresses somewhere means you need PI space, no? How common is
it for people to have that?

~~~
Arnt
You need PI space if you want to leave your ISP without renumbering. In this
case the point isn't to leave an ISP, it is to use part of the space at
several ISPs, so any address space will do.

